# join a club



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

hi guys
I here you guys and iam going to join a culb, my question is what is it going to be like when it comes to money,there is a monthly fee right and money for the race that i get in.what else


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There are no monthly fees.

You will pay a club and combine fee, which usually isn't very much. We also pay our IF fee via the club, but I don't know if you actually have to join the AU/IF, but it is good to.
Then when racing season comes, you'll pay a shipping fee. Some combines pay as they go, and pay each race separately. Others, like mine, pay everything upfront right before the season begins.

Edit: Might help if I give you the cost in my club/combine. If I remember correctly, the club fee is $25, combine is $15, and the IF is $15 (for me, since I'm a junior). I can't remember if the club fee is lower for juniors, but oh well. OB season is usually around $200 and YB season is about $135. But that all depends on how many fliers have committed to racing each season. Less people = more money per person. As a junior, I can fly for free (with a shipping limit of 5 birds per race). However, I want to fly the full limit like everyone else, so we still pay to fly.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The first thing is what kind of club do you wish to join. There are all breed clubs (SHOW BIRDS) and there are racing homer clubs ( Racing birds only) The show bird clubs are inexpencive cost about 10 - 20 dollars to join. Now if you are looking to join a racing club that can be costly Here you you would have to join a local racing club then one of the national clubs AU or IF. Then you would need a racing timer (clock) that can cost a few hundred for a used one. new ones I think start about 700 dollars. Then shipping birds to a race can cost 1 or 2 dollars per bird shiped. So you can see that the type of club show or racing can be costly.* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well he asked about racing, so I'm assuming a racing club.
I also just realized this is in the wrong forum. Needs to be moved to homing/racing pigeons.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> There are no monthly fees.
> 
> You will pay a club and combine fee, which usually isn't very much. We also pay our IF fee via the club, but I don't know if you actually have to join the AU/IF, but it is good to.
> Then when racing season comes, you'll pay a shipping fee. Some combines pay as they go, and pay each race separately. Others, like mine, pay everything upfront right before the season begins.
> ...


thats good information broken down so can understand LOL


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

hi becky m
how many yb races will your club have, and you will race all of them.
how many birds do you need to do that.


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

also thanks for the money part of it.


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

george was saying 100 -200 dallors per bird to ship to the races is that right


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Our combine has 8 races in a season. Each race is split up into "A" and "B" releases.
I try to race as long as I can. These past couple years have not been good. I only shipped the first race and lost all but 4 or 5 of the ones I sent. So I kept the rest over for OBs.
You can get by with only 30 birds, give or take. You don't have to ship the full limit or every A and B. How many I breed depends on how many pairs I have. I try to get 3 rounds from all my breeders and a round from my OBs. I don't try to raise a specific number.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

rono842 said:


> george was saying 100 -200 dallors per bird to ship to the races is that right


No, he said 1-2 dollars per bird.

The racing cost in our combine, is based on milage the driver has to go, and then that amount is split equally between all the committed fliers.


----------

